# Looking for DnD Players in Austin



## Ruslanchik (Mar 2, 2008)

I am looking for a Friday evening game in Austin, TX.  DnD 3.5 Eberron is preferred, but I'm up for anything, really--DnD 1e, SWSE, d20 Modern, True20, etc.  Reply here or IM me if you are looking for a player or to start a group.


----------



## Phaeryx (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi.  I recently moved to Austin and a Friday night game would be perfect for me.  I like D&D 3.5, SWSE, and D20 Modern very much-- I have many books for those systems (yeah, all 2 for SWSE) and I'd be happy to play or DM/GM a game.

I can't IM you with my basic account, but you can email me: phaeryx[at]yahoo.com.  My name is Chris.


----------



## Ruslanchik (Mar 22, 2008)

Phaeryx has a homebrew 3.5 world that he is going to run, we just need some more players.  This world seems really cool and unique.  

Post here or email me if you are interested.


----------



## Phaeryx (Apr 26, 2008)

Also, just to clarify, I'd be willing to run something other than my homebrew.  It's actually a fairly traditional setting, but I'd be willing to use published material instead.  I'm fairly flexible.  Alternately, if you're a DM looking to start a Friday night game, I'd play, and I think we'd both be interested, so that's 2 right there.

Either way, let me (or Ruslanchik) know if you're interested in joining us.

Thanks!


----------

